# 2 nette Menchen suchen neuen server!



## Krypx (19. Juni 2008)

Hi alle zusammen,

wie ihr da oben lessen könnt suchen ein freund von mir und ich einen neuen server,
den bei uns sind so ziemlich alle auf einem Ego trip! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollen alle nur haben wollen aber nix dafür tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des weiteren ist die Situation in unserer Gilde unerträglich da nix ans laufen kommt
von wegen Raid etc.
Von der generellen aktivität der Gilde bin ich  entäuscht, mann kann nicht erwarten das sich jmd erbarmt mit in eine instanz zu kommen um spass zu haben nein es muss ja direckt epch droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (im übertragen sinne)

Naja wir sind TS aktiv wenn wir zusammen on sind und blöddeln viel rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja was Raid erfahrung angeht schaut euch den bosskill counter von meinem Hexer und meiner Jägerin an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jmd erbarmt uns aufzuhnemmen

mfg euer Marcel

ps: es muss ein PVP server da wir unsere chars Transferieren wollen!


----------



## Düsseldorfer (22. Juni 2008)

Ihr könnt auf Rexxar kommen!

Seit ihr Hordler oder Alli?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

nur so ein kleiner tipp .. man kann die signatur auch lesen ^^ da steht dann hordi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düsseldorfer (22. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur so ein kleiner tipp .. man kann die signatur auch lesen ^^ da steht dann hordi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt^^ Na sry dann net wir sind Alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (23. Juni 2008)

Hi, wir suchen aktuell nen Hexer und einen guten Hunter.

Haben MH clear und BT 4 Bosse down.

Einziges Manko: PVE Server. Falls trotzdem Interesse, Eyecatcha auf Teldrassil anquatschen.

Grüße


----------



## Orrosh (23. Juni 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> Hi, wir suchen aktuell nen Hexer und einen guten Hunter.
> 
> Haben MH clear und BT 4 Bosse down.
> 
> ...



Catcha, die beiden sind leider von der "falschen" Fraktion ;-)


----------



## Nagel2026 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi könnt ja gerne auf Taera kommen  wir suchen immer neue leute und wollen auch gemeinsamen Spass haben ans Raiden unsere Gilde ist zwar noch nicht die Größte aber wir haben jetzte erst ein Gilden Bündnis geschlossen und zwei Gilden vereint zu einer damit wir eine große werden melde dich doch einfach mal  bei mir  in Game name ist Rexus haben auch einen TS2 und einen eigene HP und  4 Backfächer sind auch vorhanden


----------



## rofldiepofl (28. Juni 2008)

Kannst ja mal Ránóx, Torfus oder Hornzorn auf dem Server Teldrassil anschreiben, würden uns freuen wenn du kommen würdest. Vielleicht sieht man sich ;-)


----------

